# Future and Fantasy Horrors. LilLoser's 40K, Warhammer, sculpting and paining log.



## LilLoser10 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello Heresy. 

Some of you may recognize me from another forum that I post on regularly. I thought it high time to start posting up my collections and commissions on Dakka as well. 

Instead of focusing this thread on one particular army, or line of models, I intend for this blog to be a mixed menagerie of the weird and wonderful. 

But what should I introduce myself with? How about my two favourite models?

This fella seems very popular. I have completed four versions of him now and i'm getting quite good a it. 



*MEPHISTON LORD OF DEATH
*








































​
Like most people, I’ve become rather taken with the 8th. Getting swept up in all the excitement, I decided to revisit my first love, the Druchii. With dreams of conquest, riches and slaughter, Cynath Ch’Ill, or Kynathis Ch'hll (pronounced Kai-Nath-Is) the Bastard Prince of Naggarond sallies forth at the head of his household. 


*Cynath Ch'ill, the Disgraced Prince of Naggarond. W.I.P*









































This model is really special to me.The basis of this model was the first Dark Elf model I bought and has been my general for over twelve years. This is my fourth version of the Black Prince and is nearly complete. I wanted to convey a sense of pomposity, superiority and arrogance. The pose is based from this painting of Napoleon...









​
...although Cynath does not share the same level of tactical acumen. Throughout the years he has led his house noble Cold One’s on raids all across the Warhammer world and is more than a little reckless when it comes to accepting a challenge (he has a fairly decent record as well, slaying Grimgor and Valten on foot in single combat, no doubt impostors). However, I have lost a butt load of games with my dark elves (I started playing them when they were rubbish). Since the Black Prince’s favourite tactic is charging as fast as he can toward the enemy and letting his household catch up with him, it seemed only natural that his impudent nature would see him disgraced somewhere down the line.

So where do the fell scions of Chaos come into this? I got back into the hobby through creating a selling truescale WOC (warriors of chaos) chosen on foot over a year ago. I liked the outcome so much, I decided to develop my skills my sculpting Korpus Festerheart, which developed into a thread all on his own. The thread has been left stagnant for a while and i’ve decided to scrap it and relocate the work here with better photographs. I’ll post up the content I wrote for that blog again, so please bear with me if I seem like I’m repeating myself. 

I hope you enjoy my work, and if you enjoy the blog please leave a comment. 

That's enough for a first post I think.

LilLoser​


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

I thought that was a great little blog. Your conversions look great and the idea behind Cyanth is a nice little touch. You'll have to send some photos when they are painted u.

I've recently started blogging on my new miniatures painting website and also wrote about a couple of the models I liked and why.

Look forward to seeing future posts.


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you Daemon Prince.


First up, my Blood Angels:

"Then I saw another sign in heaven, great and marvelous, seven angels who had seven plagues, which are the last, because in them the wrath of the God Emperor is finished."

Witnesser Artesius, The Fall of Cavenderra. 










Shrine World _Sagrada Familia_. Capitol Planet of the Cavenderra System.








Interior detailing wall of _Sagrada Familia's_ _Passion Dues Imperator_

_Be thou faithful unto death, and I will give thee a crown of life._


Witnesser Artesius, the fall of Cavenderra recounting Lucifer's opening address. 


*LUCIFER, SON OF THE MORNING.
FIRST OF THE HOST*


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

"Weep O' Son of Man, behold, I take from thee the desire of your eyes with a blow; but you shall not mourn and you shall not weep, and your tears shall not come."


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

_Be thou faithful unto death, and I will give thee a crown of life._


Witnesser Artesius, the fall of Cavenderra recounting Lucifer's opening address. 

*Brother Orsino W.I.P*​
































*Brother Malvolio W.I.P​*


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, it is a shame but I know they are going to good homes.

----------------------------------










I bought this model as an indulgence, and when I was accidently sent two (thank you GW!) I decided to paint one up for auction. This is an absolutely beautiful model, finely balanced, and full of menace. An utter joy to paint, and I look forward to painting my personal Lelith up soon.


LilLoser


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Excellent work. Particularly like the blood angels.


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you Hammer. I will post more of my Blood Angels up soon.


Part of the reason for setting up the blog was to have a break from power armour. The Praetorians are a beautiful army, and can be referenced to a very specific time in history - something that greatly appeals to me. 

I plan on creating all sorts of things for the army, baggage trains, mobile artillery, messenger pigeons, and this:


The hospital horse:










I created this to keep the limited edition Praetorian causalities together. I don;t want to loose these guys, so I magnetized the cart and the models. I'm not sure what this would translate to in game terms, maybe an objective marker?










































I've also Finished up Thwaite. Hope everyone enjoys:










And, since I have labelled this a painting and sculpting blog, I thought it high time that I present a painted miniature.










Praetorian's version of improved comms - a man on a Horse! 

















I built the rider with Thwaite in mind, creating a little mini diorama:










*Drummer Boy with Scott*


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been squirreling away updating this with past work found on other websites, but i've finllay reached the point where I can update my Heresy Account with smack-bang up to date work. 

Here is the test scheme for my Dark Eldar Kabal:

































I can feel eyes rolling in heads at the mention of another Dark Eldar thread. Just grin and bear it and send me nice comments. I only want positive feedback (tongue in cheek). 

As well as the above warrior, I've also started painting my Archon

Snippet shot:








There are more pictures of this guy (without the freaky Photoshop experimentation) on my website (in sig.), as well as a few thoughts on TMM Dark Eldar.

Oh, and there's this freaky son of a bitch:








I plan on collating a more thorough tutorial with step by step pictures of how I created TMM dark eldar which I hope some will find useful.


LilLoser


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking really cool so far, some really dramatic poses and very characterful conversions. + Rep from me.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The DE scheme looks really good, except for the purple. It is very saturated in comparison with the rest of the model. The rest of the mini is cool colors and that is suddenly an incredibly saturated warm color. Its going to steal a viewers eye away from the good work on the rest of the mini every time. I'd recommend another color more in line with the front sash/cloth.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> The DE scheme looks really good, except for the purple. It is very saturated in comparison with the rest of the model. The rest of the mini is cool colors and that is suddenly an incredibly saturated warm color. Its going to steal a viewers eye away from the good work on the rest of the mini every time. I'd recommend another color more in line with the front sash/cloth.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kreuger


I totally agree with all of this, except it is on the back of the model and therefore doesnt really distract because its not seen very much.

but a different more muted colour would work better with what is a stunning paint job.


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I do agree that the purple is quite a saturated colour to contrast with the scheme, but I am only using it sparingly. I quite like how it jars with the cool metallics and I think makes for an interesting spot colour. 

It may look rather unusual because of the metallic colour itself. In some light the model is bluer, in others, it appears slightly greener. Underneath my daylight bulb the model appears greener (out of interest, what colour would you say this model is?).










If we take a quick look at the colour wheel we can see that green is further away from purple, than blue is. Underneath my daylight bulb the purple contrasts the colour more than it would be when the model was viewed underneath another light. 

I have also used this purple inspired by the front cover of the Dark Eldar book.










I still have to shade the purple down (I'm sorry i just noticed that this is an older pic where I have not shaded or highlighted it: a complete cop out I know, becuase you can only judge what pictures you see). I am still looking for a reliable technique of shading the purple to resemble the front cover. I don't want to add black because that would just dull the purple. And I don't want to add blue either, because that would bring the colour too close the armour. 

I am going to experiment by adding a dark red and brown to the liche purple, only then adding black if necessary. 

Thank you for the feedback, and the compliments. That's exactly what I needed, thank you. 

LilLoser


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Is saying the armour is turquoise a cop out?

I think when shaded it will look a lot more natural, look forward to seeing it completed.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Ah, I assumed those colors were 'complete' for the test phase. Shading the purple will help a lot. Part of the issue I had with it is the solidity of that strong saturated area. So it showed up as a big block of bright purple. With shading, and maybe a subtle highlight of a pink or pink/purple mix. I think the orange/red/dark/brown idea is a good way to go, that will nicely desaturate the shadows on the purple cloth. Or maybe a dab of red into a dark purple ink. I still have an ancient pot of hybrid purple ink, so that's what I'd use, but something like that with a dab of blood red, maybe scorched brown, and a little water.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

@ Maidel: No, that's quite astute. I use VMC Light Turquoise as a base colour. 

@ Kreuger: You were spot on with that observation and it's forced me to look at the purple again. It was a cop out on my part to say that it is not finished when I presented it as a complete example. 

I've just had a quick go at shading liche purple with VMC burnt umber (scorched brown for those not familiar with the Vallejo range) and it really deepens the purple. It's too dark in fact, i'll have to be more sparing with that. I then highlighted the purple with bleached bone, then I added space wolf grey for an extreme highlight. It's a technique that I have to practice as I think I have made the purple a little too dark; but at least it's not so livid now! 

After looking at the photo, I think that the flesh totem could use more work as well as finishing up the teeth in them. I hope to post up pictures soon with the other W.I.P warriors. 

Thank you again for the feedback. I have found it extremely helpful.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

lilloser said:


> @ Maidel: No, that's quite astute. I use VMC Light Turquoise as a base colour.


Whoo hoo! :mrgreen:




> Thank you again for the feedback. I have found it extremely helpful.


Look forward to seeing more of them - if you can keep that standard up for an entire army I will be very impressed.


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

[b]Shrine Wraiths-Mor Incubi
[/b]
*
Klaivex Varakaai*

















Varakaai won the mask Rumour and Thief by murdering the Twin Headed Harlequin's Avant-Demi.


















The Shrine of the Ghoul-Kin Murder was believed destroyed in the massacre of Shaadoom. It has become common practice for Incubi Shrines associated with the Kabal of the Poisoned tongue to hunt surviving members of the Ghoul-kin as a rite of passage to enter a real space raid.










These pic archives indicate that a few survivors remain, under the new Shrine name of Wraiths-Mor: a name that is both a disgrace, and a curse. They are a scattered tribe, united by the terrible pact they made during the last days of the sundering of Shadoom. For the Incubi of the Wraiths-Mor are dead, animated by the hellish alchemy of the Haemonculi Maristille Gene-Weaver. In death, they continue a war long lost against the Shrines that caused their genocide. 










The Wraiths-Mor can be identified by their prevalence; or rather Maristille's taste, for flayed skin tabards and fetishes. The Gene-Weaver's sense of humour can be seen here on this Incubi's tabard incorporating a still living human being.

END.

As ever, more photo's and tid bits on the website (in sig.)

Thank you Heresy, I hope to have more painted photos to you soon,

LilLoser


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Only a tiny update today:












This is something I've been promising myself to try for a while. I bought a second addition Warhammer 40K boxed set that included a 'How to paint space marines' booklet inside. A facinating read; it describes unit markings (did you know marines had lieutenant's?), chapter organisation, power armour, and an interesting note about how the index astrates has been translated by the different chapters through time. I was determined to have a go, and see how the old methods and paints translate in 2010. 

The full tutorial of how I painted this marine with full colour pitures can be found on my website in sig.

Love,

LilLoser


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work on the DE conversions.
The marine looks good. Always nice to see old marines painted up.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Those conversions are brilliant, full of character.

Your lillith is painted very nicely, and i can't wait to see these painted up the same :victory:


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you. 


I have just completed a commission piece for Isabella Von Carstien, and here she is:










For more photographs, please visit my website in sig. I have been working furiously on completing a couple of commission pieces, one of which is a big meaty unit of dark elf spearmen. Between these and the new dark eldar army I have started (check out the first link in my sig; notes on the vile bestiary) have really got me in the mood to convert more Dark Elves. 

LilLoser


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Don't worry, no more pict feeds, no more weird scratchy images. I don't think the way I was trying to tell the story was very well received. Just plain old pictures from now on with a little commentary on my thoughts when putting together these models.

I have a problem taking photo's of squads because of the way I have my light box set up. I have 20 Kabalite warriors painted up, so here's an image dump of some of my favourites:

Sybarite Thraxis


















I assembled one of the squads with a lot of hellion parts. I love how feral the heads are, and I imagined my Archon offering the most vicious members of lower Commoragh a chance to serve in his weakened Kabal. Injecting new and vicious blood can never be a bad thing, can it? 




































































Sigil of the Cult of the Flayed Prophet










Within Commoragh society I imagine there exists a whole plethora of cults, secret organisations, and abodes of sin. The warriors are already marked with all sorts of strange sigils, indicating their allegiances or past vices, so I thought I'd carry along this theme and sculpt flayed faces onto some of my warriors. Members of the pleasure cult of the flayed prophet must bear the mouth and eyes of a being considered holy to one of the prey species. This particular model has kept the face, adorning it on his right shoulder guard.










































Human skin is in vogue with the Kabal of the Medusae now; especially when the human settlement is close to a Craftworld. 


































The Dark Eldar do this because they know that the seers will try and form a logic to their attacks and divine a pattern when, in truth, none exists save for the pleasure of torture. 

LilLoser


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Really really really wonderful work! I would love to see some pictures of Isabella Von Carstien painted up. The conversion is fantastic.


Doc


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic work. I really like the colour scheme you have used.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

excellent Dark Eldar


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you for all the awesome comments guys. And sorry for my late replies to all of them. 

@Docgeo: I'd love to see this painted too, but the commission was just for the sculpt. Alas, I would have loved to have given her a lick of paint.

@Hammer49: Thanks man. And thank you for continuing to comment on this blog!

@ Khainite assassin: Right back at you. I really enjoyed reading your fluff.


I've been lucky enough to receive the Talos I pre-ordered today. I've been having a mess around with the kit trying to make it look more like the artwork in the codex. Although I love the model, I personally found it to be a little too upright:










Give this build some thought if you plan on buying the talos kit or three. If nothing else, it will help you create an individual Talos pain engine, breaking up the pattern if you intend to use more than one.

Here is the first part of my alternate Talos build:


Assemble Talos as instructed until stage *4*. 










Do not attach hip as shown. Instead, pivot the hip 180 degree's and glue torso to where the 'tail' should go:


























NOTE: Above model is blu tacked only. This gave me the chance to see how the model would look with a slanted tail. There is quite a gap between the tail/stinger and the torso, adequately filled in by this little jem of a piece: The Telson (pg 37 of this months white dwarf, piece no.49)


















Already I think I'm off to a good start. I'll have another play with the kit tomorrow and see what I can do with the arms. 

LilLoser


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Holy shit, there's some awesome sauce in this thread! +rep mate.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Some really wonderful looking models here mate! Love everything! Sweet conversions and awesome paint jobs. I look forward to seeing more and I will definitely be following your plog with interest.


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

@ SpannerEzekiel: Thanks for the rep man! 

@ Midge: Thank you. It's always nice to know that I have another person taking an interest in my little part of the internet.

Now, the bane of my existence, TMM Raiders! 

Stage one; no problem!


















Stage two, my troubles begin.

I always knew these guys were going to give me a headache. Anyone who has painted large, flat surfaces with metallics know that it is hard to achieve a smooth, consistent outcome. The metallic pigment in the paint dries very quickly, and can leave area's patchy (see below)


























Not good, especially on a £20 piece of kit. I have recently had a big clean of my desk, and this ugly thing was the only thing on there as I tried to go to sleep last night. What does that have to do with anything? Well, I came across a great tutorial/rambling debating the best techniques of getting a consistent metallic colour when airbrushing a Dredknight kit. The speaker suggested adding Velljo Glaze medium to slow down the drying process of the metallic pigment, allowing for a smoother blend. 

And it's a fantastic tip! I wish I knew about this at the outset of this project. The glaze medium allows for much smoother transitions (even though I think this kind of paintwork is better handled by an airbrush):


















I hope that you will be able to see that the second set of photographs are smoother than the first. With subsequent washes and candy coats, I hope eradicate any unseemly scratches from the base coat.

Any questions don't hesitate to ask. I don't swing by here as often as I like so it may take me a few days to reply. 

LilLoser


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Here's what i've been working on in between commissions:










I've decided that I want my Talos to look quite subservient, with lots of hanging chains and trohpies. I imagine that my Haemonculous would use this Talos as a mix of personal assistant (for heavy lifting and gashing) and trophy cabinet. 

More pictures on the blog.

I just realised that I haven't taken a photo of a little detail I have put on the raider. Here is a little snack for the crew:


















All the best, 

LilLoser


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice work on the dark eldar. The more I see paint schemes and convertions like these the more I want them to be my next army, though lord knows I have no money what so ever to dedicate to such an under taking. At first I was going to go nurgle army cause that would be heavy in the conversions and modeling but I think I like these bad boys more then the pustules of CSM. Good job!


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks man. I would recommend picking up a unit of the new dark eldar just to paint. Even the base kabalite warriors are an absolute joy to paint. 

Here is the second completed (note: I say completed, but viewing the photo's I have noticed a few untiiy bits and pieces, and the metal could could use another wash or three: and the base still needs snow) Spear elf from my converted unit. At this rate, I will have the entire unit painted within thirty years! Good job elves live such long lives eh?
















More of this army is on my website (in sig.)

LilLoser


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Cold one knights have been a favorite of mine since I started collecting wargaming figurines. Whenever I field my Dark Elves, I always make sure my lord is accompanied by his own retinue of knights. I just had to include these in my revamped army. Here is the first mock up of the cold one knight.



I'm still undecided whether or not to use the bigger metal shield on all my knights, or whether to modify the plastic shields that come with the kit.



















I quite like how the smaller plastic shield shows off more of the model, but the older metal shield has a lot of nostalgic value locked up in it. If I cannot successfully re-create Rakarth's shield (I imagine they would be too expensive to buy) I'll be forced to use my second option.

For more pictures and background please visit my blog (in sig.) where you'll also find a tutorial on how to create a light bow for under a quid!

LilLoser


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Personally mate I prefer the larger shield.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Great stuff as usual, LilLoser! I'd second the large shield.. The character just seems proper with it.


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Large shield it is then. The opinion is pretty unanimous on that one, I just have to figure out how to recreate it eight times now.

Here's what's on my workbench:











Here's the state of the project.








































I have added classic chapter markings (Rogue Trader decals) to the models and added battle damage to the armour.


I've decided to paint the sheath's of the guns grey instead of the traditional green or red. When Xyon first suggested this I dismissed the idea too quickly. I thought that the models would look quite dull and monotone. However, painting the sheath's in green or red really draws the eye away from the main model. By keeping the sheaths neutral I can develop colour sigils on the model itself.

Ultimately, I was finally swayed by this;

Damn, can't add video.

I have a few more photographs on my website (in sig.) and a retro Deathwing game video clip.

LilLoser


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the additions you made to the dread mate! Things are looking great so far!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

:shok::suicide::angel::crazy:unish:opcorn:

Translations

Oh my goodness. why do I even bother.hallalueh hallaleuh. your work is so good it drives me crazy.I should punish myself because my models are so bad.There was no smiley for rep.


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks midge; little touches make all the difference.

@aboytervigon; that's awfully sweet of you, thank you for that message. If you liked that, I sared say you'll bust a nut with this update.

Hi ho gang, here's a commission i've been sculpting for the past few months. Only now do I feel it is presentable enough to show W.I.P pics of. 










For bigger pics and a scale comparison shot with other warhammer miniatures please visit my site (in sig) or go straight the link here:

http://loserstudio.blogspot.com/2011/06/in-shadow-of-mighty-wings-sangunius.html#more

LilLoser


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Absolutely stunning mate! The armor is fantastic!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Spectacular work. I would have to go with your Lelith model as the bet paint job. She seems so alive. I cannot put my finger on why but it is a spectacular model. The rest of your blog is mind blowing. For us tabletop quality painters this is hard to comprehend.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

lilloser said:


> If you liked that, I sared say you'll bust a nut with this update.


Ummm ya, I just did.

Dude, most impressive, seriously, your sculpting skills are sick and I your termies are SWEET! Big fan of the Dark Angels.

Great work man, keep it up!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

any chance of a tutorial for the mephiston or how much you would charge for one of em?


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I like the Sanguinus representation a lot, specially the armour, the face and the wings. The hands/arms look somewhat odd to me as they stand out a bit compared to the rest of the armour (might be better later on, perhaps a layer of paint could even it out).

However as soon as I saw the first picture there was something that wasn't looking right to me. So I looked at the other pictures on your blog and after a closer examination I've come to the conclusion that his legs are to short for his body. If you take into account the his feet are extended and the legs are slightly bent they are still a bit short. At least the thighs should be longer (if nothing else), because as it is now the proportions are off and now that's the only thing I can see 

It might be the camera angle doing a once over with me, I'd need a picture from the side to be absolutely sure.


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you to all the incredible support for this project. I'm extremely fortuante to work for a patient dedicated client who has let me do pretty much whatever I want with him. I hope he will be happy when it is complete.

In the meanwhile, quick update on the collection of Phoenix Lords I have recently painted for a friend:










































More pictures and analysis here.

LilLoser


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent blending.

I find most Phoenix Lords (particularly their helmets) to be ridiculous; however you have managed to making them look good.


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you T. Hobbit.

I'm so close to finishing the Deathwing. Here are a couple of eye bleedingly close photographs of the squad sergeants. I'm sorry about the photographs, I've tried re-sizing them but photobucket doesn't want to play nice with me (EDIT: Seems I've managed to re-size one. Perhaps the photo's need time to readjust.)

Sergeant Appollyon 










Sergeant Imahiel










Sergeant Belphegor










Sergeant Zhagen










Dreadnought Cain








I've taken these photographs for the unusual purpose of adding them as contact photographs in my address book. I have been looking for an army list app with a nice bright interface for my armies, and I've hit on the idea of using the iPhone contacts to create a profile for every unit in my army:









It took a bit of time writing out all the stats and rules, but now I have an easy reference to all the units equipment, special rules and weaponry. I've even included a "Roll of Honour' to note down any notable kills, campaigns or actions.








As you can see, poor Cain has nothing under his Honour Roll yet, but Belial has already bagged a pheonix lord, Avatar and a Wraithlord (he's a beat with a Thunder hammer).

LilLoser


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you for all the nice messages. I'll edit this post to repond to each in turn, but i'm rushing out the door to play football, but I wanted to offer a nice update.


















If you like these images and you would like more photo's of the miniatures please visit my blog (horrible plug I know, but the images are huge!).

LilLoser


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

*Squad Imahiel 'Victuus Priscus' *


























​
The second of my Deathwing squads; Imahiel 'Victus Priscus' which literally translates as the 'living ancient'; but can be read as the living dreadnought. The nickname is a playful nod to the age of the miniature, and the venerable status of Imahiel. The watcher that walks beside him is a figure of ambigous portent. On the one hand, having a watcher follow Imahiel marks him for greatness within the chapter, but it may be a harbinger of the sergeant's demise, and final ascension to the chassis of a dreadnought.

For more huge photographs please feel free to visit my blogsite

LilLoser


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You are a painting machine man, holy hell! And top notch work to boot.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

lilloser said:


> I've taken these photographs for the unusual purpose of adding them as contact photographs in my address book. I have been looking for an army list app with a nice bright interface for my armies, and I've hit on the idea of using the iPhone contacts to create a profile for every unit in my army:


haha this is inspired! Tempted to do this myself!

Great painting as usual, lilloser! I always enjoy reading your plog.


----------



## furioso-prime (Jun 30, 2011)

your work is incredible, man. I love the old school marine I haven't seen that guy in ages. I also forgot about astartes lieutenants.


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Cheers guys! Great to get a few comments.


*Squad Zhagen*
















​
The third of my four Deathwing squads, Zhagen is the auxiliary assault squad that supports Belial and Belphegor.

As always, more photo's on my blog (more specifically here.

LilLoser


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

*
Squad Belphegor























*
more pics here

Squad Belphegor accompanies Belial to war, forming his personal cohort and spearhead of attack. Belphegor is the most senior sergeant of the army and is second only to revered Cain in council to the Lord of the Deathwing. When squad Belphegor takes to the field, the air scorches with lightening, and thrums to the irresistible crack of hammers destroying all before them. 

dreadnought Cain next week.


LilLoser


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Dreadnought Cain








This is one of the centerpieces of the army; Dreadnought Cain, the interred servant of the Emperor and former Grand Master of the Deathwing. 

For more pics and analysis please feel free to visit here and have a poke around my other stuff. 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++

The army is nearly complete, and I have big news; Belial is complete. I will be taking pictures of him tomorrow and uploading them here.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Is that a twin-linked plasma cannon on the dreadnought? Regardless, everything you've painted is stunningly god-tier.


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes that is a twin linked plasma cannon. It was built out of necessity rather than choice. 

Cheers of the compliment as well.

LilLoser


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

lilloser said:


> Yes that is a twin linked plasma cannon. It was built out of necessity rather than choice.
> 
> Cheers of the compliment as well.
> 
> LilLoser


Didn't know dreadnoughts could take those. o_o might need to look into getting one/converting one.


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

@ minizke: I don't think that dreadnought can presently be equiped with a twin linked plasma cannon. Cain is special though...


I haven't created a tutorial in a while, so I thought i'd create a quick one while I wait for a new daylight bulb to arrive to photograph Belial. Although this technique has a few tutorials available online already, mine is slightly different in that we use a lighter colour to chip, not a darker one (that's not to say that such articles already exist, it's just I haven't seen one). 

Things you will need: 
Sponge (from GW blister pack or foam from GW carrier case.)
'Miniature' paint brush (short bristled brush for better control)


First up, our subject; the humble Metal Terminator Librarian circa 1990. I have been refurbishing my old Black Templar force into a Deathwing army, and found this gem (as well as a mauled grey knight miniature) hidden at the bottom of my bits box. I decided to go with a classic paint scheme of blue armour which looked a little flat once I had finished . The armour was neat and highlighted well, but it just didn't feel right. I wanted to add scratches to the armour like the rest of the Deathwing force, but I had reservations of chipping the armour with dark colours. For this, I decided to go down a different route. 










Step 1: Colour recognition. 

I used VMC Prussian Blue (regal blue is GW's equivalent) as the mid tone for the Librarian, highlighting it with increasing levels of VGC Glacier Blue (space wolves grey). Mixing up 2 parts Prussian blue to one part Glacier blue, I made the colour that would be used for the chips. I also added a little acrylic retarder to keep the paint usable for longer. 










Stage 2: Getting dirty​
Lightly dabbing my sponge in the paint, I apply it to areas that I think would be chipped. The edges of armour, feet and shoulder guards would see pleanty of battle damage/ natural wear and tear, so I concentrated on these areas. 











Step 3: Fine detailing

This stage really brings the process all together. Mixing one part Black to two parts VMC Burnt Umber, paint the top and inside areas that were highlighted by the sponge in the previous stage. 




















The point of this stage is to create shadow for the highlights created. With a little patience and perseverance building up the chips, you will end with with a very satisfying technique. 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

If you like what you see of the Deathwing or the tutorial, please visit the blog for bigger photos and more varied content (the articles section seems quite popular)

LilLoser


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice commission to work on for a custom space marine lord. The client had a very definitive idea of what he wanted and even provided a sketch! Pleasure to work with the materials provided and the client. For more photos and a bit of analysis please visit my blog. 

LilLoser


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

I wanted to write an update of what i've been working on today. I've had some interest in the banner I created for Apollyon and, since I enjoyed creating it so much, I decided to create another for my Librarian.

The first thing I do is gather images. This is one of my favourite activities when working on a project. I'm gathering images, quotes and music that inspire me all the time; and when I stumbled upon this old artwork by John Blanche, I knew I'd use it at sometime in the future:










_
At this point I had no real theme in mind. I liked the image, and it felt right to use with this model._

The initial sketch is very rough. I'm working on shapes, proportion and working in any detail that catches the eye. I'm not really concerned with the final outcome, i'm just trying to cram interesting information into my brain to use in the next sketch. 









_
I had a lion's head, but not much else. I knew from my previous attempt at creating a banner, highly detailed images do not lend themselves well to such a small scale. I decided to have a broken blade protruding from the mouth of the lion, and winged background to frame the head._

Below, we can see a rough sketch (on the right) trying to fit all the images I wanted to use. This time I draw to scale, to make sure the Lion's head, broken Blade and Winged motif is not too complicated. 









_
And I remember the most infamous inhabitant of Caliban; the Legendary Lion from which the Primarch took his personal fetish. The beasts of Caliban are described as spectral nightmares, neither flesh nor spirit (a bit like Koi, or cats; half in, half out). Fitting then, that a Librarian, who draws upon the power of the warp, should echo the image of the Calibalite Lion in his heraldry._ 

For this last step I concentrate on technique, form and composition. I measure out the gaps between the feathers, mark the central point of the banner and construct the lion head around the broken sword. I decided to elongate the mouth beyond what is biologically possible to reinforce the nightmarish qualities of the beast. The banner is now ready for painting! 

I'll run this through the scanner and put a download on my website if anyone would be interested in this design for their own Dark Angels (or any other chapter; there is no specific mark on there). 

Leave a comment below, or on the website. If I get enough interest I'll produce a page of designs to be used in your armies. 

LilLoser


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far man


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Cheers midge.

And here it is painted...










I'm quite happy with how it turned out. I think that the shadows of the wings can be deepened a little more and the Lions face could use a little more definition, but on the whole very pleased. I just have to decide what to do with the back of the banner now. Right now, I think that I will paint more written scrawl. 

I also completed a little freehand on the Librarian's book:










The images have again been inspired by William Blake and is taken from the First Book of Urizen, plate 14 (click the link to read the 14th plate and see other disturbing images). I tried to re-create this image on the book:








and decided to have a scrawl with flaming skulls on the first page. I'm very close to completing the Librarian, but I'm debating whether to a some magic-y something emanating from his right hand. It looks kind of empty at the moment and I may create something for it. 

Any feedback would be great. 

LilLoser


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd say some green OSL in that hand wouldn't be bad if he were to tie into your deathwing. It does look a bit empty as it is. Some simple flame sculpt or a ball of some sort (a 6mm BB pellet might do the trick if you want to try some OSL for a spell).


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a perverted desire to model a can of fosters in his hand, but that would be utterly stupid. He couldn't drink it with his ventilator...

Osl has been suggested a few times to me but I'm a bit worried that the lingual will look a bit at odds with the rest of the army. However, it is a special character model that can get away with such an extravegant flourish. 

Lilloser


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

*
Belial Grand Master of the Deathing Order*​

































Belial, the incumbent Grand Master of the Deathwing order. This model acts as the jewel in the crown of my Deathwing force and is atypical of the design principles I have used throughout the project. 

Belial has been inspired by the classic artwork of Gabriel, the former grand master of the Deathwing Order (printed in the Angels of Darkness Codex). Whereas the Ultramarines have classic Roman and Greek influences, and the Blood Angels are paragons of Renaissance ideals, the Dark Angels have always had a Gothic sensibility to their aspect, inspired by medieval Europe. 

For even more, full sized pictures of Belial, as well as analysis and thourough design notes please visit my blog here. 

And of course, he gets his own Iphone contact:










LilLoser


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Eldrad Ulthran, Farseer of Ulthwe.


















Painted for a dear friend of mine. Lots more pictures on my blog

LilLoser


----------

